
Google+ hit by second API bug impacting 52.5M users - rukshn
https://www.zdnet.com/google-amp/article/google-hit-by-second-api-bug-impacting-52-5-million-users/
======
growt
It's like some personal side project that the creator forgot about and now
shuts down after he heard it got hacked. Pretty wild for a former core product
of a multibillion dollar company.

------
bhauer
Discussed yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18649608](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18649608)

------
janlaureys
Oh, I thought they had pulled the plug on Google+ months ago ?

~~~
kerng
They are pulling the plug faster now after this incident.

